# Is "AMD only" DDR2 memory compatible with intel motherboards?



## quicky008 (Apr 1, 2017)

I was looking for an affordable memory upgrade for my ageing pc and i found some sellers on ebay who were offering 4GB ddr2 ram modules at fairly low prices,the catch was that they had a disclaimer that these Rams were only intended to work with AMD chipsets and were incompatible with intel motherboards.This is the first time that i've heard such a thing-do rams like these even exist that are designed to work only with amd systems?

The ram in question is this:

4GB DDR2-800 MHZ PC2-6400 240 Pins Desktop PC DIMM Memory Ram AMD Chipset New | eBa

This is the motherboard that i'd like to use it on :

G31TM-P21 | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Globa

Can anyone tell me whether this supposedly "AMD only" Ram will work with the aforesaid motherboard or not?


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2017)

It will work.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks for the info buddy,but why is the seller claiming that its an "amd only" ram if its also compatible with intel motherboards?Is it because he's ill informed?

So if i use this ram on my motherboard it will work without any issues,right?this system currently has a 2gb ddr2 800mhz module already installed and i'd like to use it together with the 4gb module,making the amount of ram to 6gb in total.I am feeling rather tempted to buy it as 4gb DDR2 rams have become a rarity nowadays and so they are very hard to find.


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2017)

AFAIK G31 can only support 4GB ram max ( 2Gb per channel ) - also newer ram modules with higher density chips have compatibility issue with such older chipset.


----------

